# 8. feneberg mountainbike marathon oberstdorf



## junkyjerk (23. September 2006)

hallo leute,

hatte kein thema zu diesem marathon gefunden, deshalb mach ich mal eins auf... 

bin grad aufgestanden und mach mich jetzt los nach oberstdorf... 6:30uhr öffnet ja das starterbüro... unterlagen abholen....

vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort, ich nehm dies jahr mal das fully mit...

so long...

p.s.: rennbericht post ich dann später hier, nehm mal die kamera mit, vielleicht kann ich ein paar fotos machen...


----------



## Marathonfan (23. September 2006)

Hi Leute,

wer fuhr alles mit? Wie ist eure Meinung von diesem Marathon?

Meiner Meinung nach war er ziemlich brutal. Nicht wegen der steilen Anstieg, sonder wegen der vielen Laufpassagen. Außerdem war der "Trail" entlang des Flusses sehr anstregend. Bin mit nur einer Flasche gefahren. Die erste "Verpflegung" kam meiner Meinung nach viel zu spät. Hätte mir gewünscht etwas anderes als nur Bananen zu bekommen. Wäre ja mal eine Abwechslung zu Riegel und Gel fällig gewesen.

Leider hat der Sender meines Tachos den Geist aufgegeben. Hier mal meine Frage: 

Wie lang war die Kurzstrecke eigentlich?

Mein HAC 4 hat außerdem im Ziel 1586 hm angezeigt. Ist das korrekt? War ja mit "nur" 1100 hm ausgeschrieben.


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (23. September 2006)

fand die strecke auch ziemlich heftig, musste leider wegen technischem defekt an der ersten verpflegungsstelle aufgeben.. shice... hatte auf der tragepassage kurz vorher meinen schaltzug unbemerkt aus der rahmenhalterung gerissen und der löste sich dann auf, so dass ich nur noch die kleinen ritzel hinten schalten konnte... mist


----------



## Hero1958 (24. September 2006)

Marathonfan schrieb:


> Wie lang war die Kurzstrecke eigentlich?
> 
> Mein HAC 4 hat außerdem im Ziel 1586 hm angezeigt. Ist das korrekt? War ja mit "nur" 1100 hm ausgeschrieben.
> 
> Gruß



Mein Tacho hat 54,8 km und 1592 HM angezeigt... ansonsten gebe ich dir recht, was die Verpflegungstellen angeht, das müsste besser organisiert werden. 

Panorama war ja genial und die Strecke fand ich nicht sooo extrem schwierig.. fahr da mal beim Kitzalp, dann weißt du was schwer ist.

Gruß Hans


----------



## RM Matthias (24. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
fand die Strecke auch schwierig und technisch anspruchsvoll.Hauptsächlich wegen der Schieb und Tragepassagen.Die erste Verpflegung kam wirklich sehr spät.
Meine Polaruhr hat 54km und 1515hm angezeigt.Haben auch viele die die 77km angestrebt hatten auf die kurze Runde gewechselt.


----------



## Marathonfan (24. September 2006)

Hi,

wie gesagt, ich fand die langen Trage und Schiebepassagen so brutal. Ansonsten war es zwar steil, aber machbar.

Bin vor zwei Jahren den Kitzalp gefahren. Hat in der Nacht vorm Rennen Sintflutartig geregnet. Fand die Kitzalp, bis auf den nassen "Wiesendownhill" und den abschließenden "Ehrbachtrail" nicht so extrem.


Gruß


----------



## burmalunda (24. September 2006)

Hi

ich fand die marathonstrecke war ok mit ausnahme der tragepassagen anfang und ende des kanzelwaldsattels, das war schon körperverletzung und das trinken ging mir da auch noch aus --> pause gemacht
aber oben hats ja spezi gegeben 

Seit sonntag weiss ich das man auf teer auch schieben kann ;-(

Insgesammt wars ok nur bei nässe würde ich das nicht fahren wollen.

anfahrt, verpflegung, preise, service war find ich alles bestens

grüsse 
H-P.B


----------



## Hemme (25. September 2006)

Hi, 
fand den Marathon super. 
Ausführlicher Bericht und Höhendiagramm der 72er auf 
www.noBrakes.de, rennen.


----------



## The Tretschwein (26. September 2006)

Hi!

Ich fand ihn nicht brutal. Sagen wir knackig und es ist mir schon klar, dass der echte Hobbyfahrer zur Kanzelwand rauf so richtig ins Schleudern kommt.

Musste auch an einem Bach Wasser nachfassen.

Mir hat die etwas mangelhafte Streckenabsicherung nicht so gut gefallen, bzw ist mir aufgefallen.

Ansonsten mein MA. Schön steil. Bis auf die verreckte Tragestrecke


----------



## Marathonfan (26. September 2006)

Hallo Tretschwein,


mich als Hobbyfahrer würden dann 3 Sachen interressieren:

1. Was hattest du für eine Zeit bei der Seealpe (1.Zwischenzeit)?

2. Wann warst du bei der Streckenteilung (Uhrzeit bzw. Fahrzeit)?

3. Was war deine Zielzeit auf der Langdistance?


Würde mal gerne meine Zeit auf der Kurzstrecke mit deiner auf der Langstrecke vergleichen. Fahre normal auch Langstrecke. Die Anstiege waren für mich absolut machbar und nicht so brutal.
Mich wundert es nur daß ich beim Salzkammergut Trophy Marathon auf der 101er bei weitem nicht so kaputt war wie beim Feneberger nach den 55 km. Bin nicht der beste Abfahrer und für mich waren die Trage und Schiebepassagen so aufreibend und fand ihn deshalb so brutal.


Gruß


----------



## kumic (27. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich fand den MA schon etwas daneben. 
Für mich war der Anteil an Trage- und Schiebepassagen unangemessen. Wenn es so ist, dann will ich darauf vorbereitet sein und entsprechend passend ausgerüstet. Zudem war bei der Steckenteilung das volle Chaos und wäre fast von nem Auto und dann von nem Bus vom Rad geholt worden. Zudem haben wir alle zusammen viele Wanderer verägert, weil wir ihnen mit hohen Tempo "begegnet" sind und das auch noch in kurvigen Abfahrten. Das war nicht gut für unser Image.
Und wenn es dann auch noch heißt, ihr dürft da mal auf den Kanzelwandsattel zusätzlich 35-45 min schieben, dann ist für mich das kein MTB Marathon mehr, sondern eine MTB Wanderung. Diese Veranstaltung net kurzfrisitg geplant war, sondern seit Monaten ist klar, dass am Sa die Strecke nun mal da nach oben führt. Und wenn wir als Biker dann in den "Wald" sollen, dann passt da für mich was net.

Oberstdorf wird für mich keine Pflichttermin!!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaSiS (27. September 2006)

also ich fands geil, für Defekte können die Veranstalter nix 
und Strecke war erste Sahne - leider fehlt der Zielsprint im Schlussanstieg, die Streckenteilung hab ich gar nicht so mitbekommen ??? man muss ja nur tun was die Posten sagen


----------



## The Tretschwein (27. September 2006)

Marathonfan schrieb:


> Hallo Tretschwein,
> 
> 
> mich als Hobbyfahrer würden dann 3 Sachen interressieren:
> ...



Du schau auf der Ergebnisliste. Bin Hannawald Klaus.

Ist wohl Tagesform. Ich war in Goisern total alle.

Am WE vor Oberstdorf hab ich auf dem Rennradl 215 km Grundlage gespult.
Das wars wohl.


Was mir gar nicht gefallen hat war das unerwartete Geplänkel am Bach zum Schluss.
@Kumic:
Sind wir zusammen Richtung Ziel gefahren?
Hab am Wandertag auch meine Motivation verloren


----------



## Marlstein (28. September 2006)

Mir hat der MA genial gut gefallen. Natürlich war die Tragestrecke etwas lang, aber wir sind nun mal die harten Hunde auf den Drahteseln. Die Abfahrten fand ich auch gut. Etwas gefährlich war der große Wandererstrom und das geschlossene Gatter. Ich dachte schon ich wäre falsch.

Bin mit 4:39 ins Ziel als 19. ins Ziel. Leider bin ich kurz vor der Kanzelwand ein wenig eingegangen. Aber Hut ab vor allen, die die Langstrecke gemeistert haben.


----------



## Stucka (28. September 2006)

Fahre das 3. Jahr hintereinander die Kurzstrecke. Bisher gabs jedes (!) Jahr irgendeine Streckenänderung. Auf jeden Fall ist die Kurzstrecke deutlich über 1500 HM (mein Höhenmesser zeigte 1540). Oberstdorf ist so ein Fall für sich. Für die Organisatoren ist das Teil extrem schwierig, weil immer einzelne Querlanten die Durchfahrt verweigern. Was mir nicht so klar war: wieso kann ich von Lang auf Kurz wechseln während des MA, aber nicht umgekehrt. Angeblich technische Gründe, die wurden mir vom OK aber nicht erklärt. Das Chaos am Fellhorn-Parkplatz war vorprogrammiert. 1 offensichtlich überforderte Ordnerin, hunderte von Touris, Katastrophe! Kanzelwand ist an sich eine geile Strecke, die Schiebepassage wurde nur eingebaut, weil parallel am Neubau der Seilbahn betoniert wurde,obwohl der MA seit Monaten bekannt war. Mal gespannt, ob nächstes Jahr in O´dorf überhaupt noch ein MA stattfindet. Fahrt mal Pfronten (Mitte/Ende Juni), absolut der Hammer. Dieses Jahr 1000 Biker am Start, die Langstrecke hats echt in sich. Du denkst, du hast das Teil geknackt, dann kommt der Hammer Breitenberg......... O´dorf ist letztes Jahr schon kritisiert worden. Schaut euch mal das Forum an (www.mtb-marathon.de), ist im Prinzip dieses Jahr genau das gleiche. Trotzdem: sind wir doch froh, dass überhaupt noch MA in der Region organsiert wird. Sprints werden hier in der Region in der Saison laufend angeboten, MA´s sind nur noch Auerberg, Pfronten und eben O´dorf. Eigentlich superschade, weil hier wirklich absolute Top-Strecken zu fahren sind.


----------



## mountainbike (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo Marathon-Freunde!

Wer kennt sich in Obersdorf aus? Ich bin noch nciht gefahren. Wie ist denn die Strecke?
Gibts Flaschenservice?

Für Infos bin ich sehr dankbar!

Happy Race
Bergpeter


----------



## Marlstein (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo Bergpeter,

habe den Marathon als sehr hart, aber gut empfunden. Ein paar Schwierigkeiten und Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten gibt es immer. Die Tragepassage wird's dieses Jahr hoffentlich nicht mehr geben. Nach einigen Unwetterschäden waren einige Wege schwer zu befahren und eine Brücke weg, aber das ist sicherlich auch schon erledigt. Würde dir empfehlen die große Runde mit zu fahren, denn nur das ist eine Herausforderung. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (30. Juni 2007)

Bin 3x in den letzten Jahren die Kurzstrecke gefahren. Für sich betrachtet ist das Teil schon ganz schön knackig. Dieses Jahr habe ich lang gemeldet. Bei meinem ersten Start in Oberstdorf 2004 hats oben geschneit, die Strecke war klatschnass. Die Jahre darauf waren die Bedingungen fast optimal. Problem ist nur, dass sich die Strecke in O´dorf von Jahr zu Jahr etwas ändert, weil da immer ein paar Grundstückseigentümer blöd tun und uns nicht durchlassen. Alles in allem ist Oberstdorf schon ein Erlebnis, was die Streckenführung angeht. Ist aber machbar. Wichtig ist vorher wirklich Profil gut studieren und Kraft einteilen. Wenn man denkt man hat das Teil, kommt meist noch ein Brummer nach. Bei der Langstrecke die Kanzelwand ist absolut machbar, die wird hier oft so zum Training gefahren. Ist eher ein Kopfproblem, wenn du nach 45 km ankommst und dir das Teil anschaust. Heißt hier im Allgäu nicht umsonst "Himmelsleiter". Meld dich an und gehs an...Gruß Stucka


----------



## mountainbike (30. Juni 2007)

hi marlstein! hi stucka!


vielen dank für eure infos. ist ja immer gut wenn man mal paar stimmen über eine unbekannte strecke vorher mal hört 

ja - wenn dann wollt ich schon die lange fahren! bin auf obersdorf über die challenge gekommen! bin schon tegernsee und pfronten gefahren - da bietet sich auch obersdorf an 

sagt mal - wie siehts bei den verpflegungsstationen aus?

flaschenservice?

lg bergpeter


----------



## BaSiS (1. Juli 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> hi marlstein! hi stucka!
> 
> 
> vielen dank für eure infos. ist ja immer gut wenn man mal paar stimmen über eine unbekannte strecke vorher mal hört
> ...



also Flaschen gab's letzzes Jahr nicht 
war mir da auch egal weil ich 2 mal Platt gefahren hab und dann die Pumpe nutzte, die sie dort stehen hatten

die Strecke selber ist eigentlich ein Traum - nur schade dass sie mit ner Abfahrt ins Ziel geht da fehlt einfach noch ein Anstieg 
und zur Kanzelwand hoch , das war der schönste Anstieg den ich BRD je in nem Marathon gesehen hab: fährst flach rein dann ein paar Trails mit 2 kurzen Laufpassagen aus denen raus auf Teerstrasse und oben dann den Wanderweg - die kannste Platzierungen machen - die Abfahrt ist für mich Mädchen viiieel zu steil
und dann geht's eh schon fast ins Ziel mit ein paar kurzen Schnappern drin bloss noch runter


----------



## mountainbike (3. Juli 2007)

na mal danke bisher an alle infos 

ich glaub ich meld mich dieses jahr an!   wer fährt noch alles mit?

tretschwein?
basis?
stucka?
marlstein?
reignman? (ich glaube ja, oder )
aka? 


lg bergpeter


----------



## The Tretschwein (3. Juli 2007)

wenns ned regnet schon


----------



## BaSiS (3. Juli 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> na mal danke bisher an alle infos
> 
> ich glaub ich meld mich dieses jahr an!   wer fährt noch alles mit?
> 
> ...



ja vor hätte ich's schon 
aber das war beim Kitzalp auch so und dann hat's mich mit Krankheit erwischt, in dem Zustand brauch ich dann nicht anreisen und so Gott will sollte ich da auch noch die Diplomarbeit fertig haben
mal sehen


----------



## BaSiS (3. Juli 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> ad Feneberg: wie sind denn die unterschiedl. Distanzen vom Schwierigkeitsgrad (steil, Untergrund...)bergab ?



also ich kenn bloß die Langdistanz, da beide Strecken gleich starten kaum ein Unterschied
der Untergrund ist hauptsächlich Schotter
einmal fährst von der Seealpe den Bach entlang ab - grobe Blöcke drin
und dann unten an der Trettach im Bachlauf, sehr grober Kies


----------



## Reignman (3. Juli 2007)

Mountianbike: genau, ich habe aus den Fehlern von Pfronten nun gelernt, und melde mich nur noch kurzfristig an.
alle: Komisch, ich dachte der Anstieg zur Kanzelwand entspricht dem Anstieg zum Fellhorn. Den bin ich schon 2 mal gefahren, ist zwar geteert aber super steil!
Ständig um die 17 - 20 % Prozent, ist auch eine Moser-Tour im 6er Buch.
Ist echt super heftig der Anstieg, wenn schon ca. 1200 hm in den Beinen hast. Das knallt richtig in den Beinen.
Landschaftlich zählt natürlich das Allgäu zu den schönsten Flecken auf der Welt  
Problem ist halt, dass man im Vorfeld leider nicht die Strecke abfahren kann, da viel Privatgrund dabei ist und dieser nur speziell für den Marathon freigegeben wird.
Unterschied zwischen den Distanzen, ist die zusätzlichen Schlussanstieg zur Kanzelwand und Schönblick. Diese sparst du dir bei der kurzen Distanz, der Rest ist gleich.


----------



## Reignman (3. Juli 2007)

Basis: Diplomarbeit? Dann bist ja noch ein richtiges Küken 
oder Langzeitstudent?
jaja, die schöne alte Zeit


----------



## Reignman (3. Juli 2007)

Mountainbike: sonst kommst halt mal ins Allgäu und wir fahren den grössten TEil der Piste im Vorfeld ab, was halt nicht auf privaten Grund ist.
Verweist der Veranstalter übrigens auf der Homepage drauf, dass man die Strecke genau aus diesen Gründen im Vorfeld nicht abfahren soll.
Und den anderen Tag fahren wir nochmals den Pfrontner ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (3. Juli 2007)

Auffahrt Fellhorn und Kanzelwand trennt sich irgendwo zwischen ca. 1/3-1/2 der Fellhornauffahrt. So grob bei der alten Doppelsessel-Bergstation. Ab da gehts dann "schräg" zur Bierenwangalpe, teilweise geteert, teilweise kies. Nicht so steil wie aufs Fellhorn von ein paar gemeinen Stücken abgesehen. Ab Bierenwang gehts dann auf dem Wanderweg zum Kanzelwand, meistens fahrbar, mittendrin ein paar grössere Stufen. Richtig übel ist dann die Abfahrt von der Kanzelwand ins Kleinwalsertal. Mächtig steile Autobahn ins Tal.

Aber keine Angst Britta, dieser Teil ist nur Bestandteil der grossen Runde. Aber als Bergfee kommst Du eh ohne Probleme die Berge hoch ;-)


----------



## Reignman (3. Juli 2007)

pug304 schrieb:


> Auffahrt Fellhorn und Kanzelwand trennt sich irgendwo zwischen ca. 1/3-1/2 der Fellhornauffahrt. So grob bei der alten Doppelsessel-Bergstation. Ab da gehts dann "schräg" zur Bierenwangalpe, teilweise geteert, teilweise kies. Nicht so steil wie aufs Fellhorn von ein paar gemeinen Stücken abgesehen. Ab Bierenwang gehts dann auf dem Wanderweg zum Kanzelwand, meistens fahrbar, mittendrin ein paar grössere Stufen. Richtig übel ist dann die Abfahrt von der Kanzelwand ins Kleinwalsertal. Mächtig steile Autobahn ins Tal.
> 
> Aber keine Angst Britta, dieser Teil ist nur Bestandteil der grossen Runde. Aber als Bergfee kommst Du eh ohne Probleme die Berge hoch ;-)



o.k. Danke  
ist auch schon sicherlich 4 Jahre her, als ich den Anstieg zum Fellhorn gefahren bin. Auf jeden Fall wird es bei der Schlappoldhöfle richtig steil, das weiss ich noch. Kann mich zwar nicht mehr genau an die Details erinnern, weiss nur noch eins, der Anstieg ist nur noch steil und fies 

und die Abfahrt ist der Untergrund Schotter?Trails? Teer?


----------



## Stucka (3. Juli 2007)

Bin dabei, hab schon gemeldet. Langdistanz. 14 Tage vorher Oberammergauer Alpen Bike Cup (16.9.). Wetter ist letztendlich auch wurscht....


----------



## maxa (3. Juli 2007)

Davor kommt aber erst mal Stubai und Ischgl.


----------



## Reignman (3. Juli 2007)

maxa schrieb:


> Davor kommt aber erst mal Stubai und Ischgl.



da hat einen aber das Marathon-Fieber gepackt


----------



## The Tretschwein (3. Juli 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> o.k. Danke
> ist auch schon sicherlich 4 Jahre her, als ich den Anstieg zum Fellhorn gefahren bin. Auf jeden Fall wird es bei der Schlappoldhöfle richtig steil, das weiss ich noch. Kann mich zwar nicht mehr genau an die Details erinnern, weiss nur noch eins, der Anstieg ist nur noch steil und fies
> 
> und die Abfahrt ist der Untergrund Schotter?Trails? Teer?



Weder noch!

Kies! Mag ich gar nicht.


----------



## The Tretschwein (3. Juli 2007)

maxa schrieb:


> Davor kommt aber erst mal Stubai und Ischgl.



jaaaaaaaa der Ischgl. Mein Kult Marathon. Leider ist es mittlerweile durch das Geplänkel für die Kurzstrecke etwas verwässert worden. Kleine Schleife richtung Galtür mit 400hm und 45kmh aufm Radweg zurück nach Ischgl.

Dann gehts erst los: Peng und rauf auf 2700, Speed um die 80 nach Samnaun, Peng rauf auf 2700. Speed nach Ischgl. 
Harter Tobak. Schneeregen und Null Grad sind normal.


----------



## maxa (3. Juli 2007)

Na du machst mir Mut. Aber irgendwie brauchen wir das ja.
Die Anstiege sind nicht mein Problem, sondern die ekelhaften Flachetappen.


----------



## Reignman (3. Juli 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Weder noch!
> 
> Kies! Mag ich gar nicht.



Kies? oh je, hört sich ja nach einer ordentlichen Rutschpartie an.   
Ischgl: Über die Mitteldistanz also über die Schwierigkeitsgrad des Trails von Velillscharte runter, kannst mir aber nichts sagen?
Bei der Langdistanz wird ein anderer Trail gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (4. Juli 2007)

kenn ich nicht.
Der Trail auf der Langstrecke wird auch nur bei gutem Wetter gefahren.
Die letzten beiden Jahre war er nicht dabei.


----------



## BaSiS (4. Juli 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> Basis: Diplomarbeit? Dann bist ja noch ein richtiges Küken
> oder Langzeitstudent?
> jaja, die schöne alte Zeit



na mit dreißig ist man ein alter Sack !!!  
fehlt nur noch: ''so wie Du aussiehst lassen se Dich auf jede Ü30-Party''


----------



## Reignman (4. Juli 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> na mit dreißig ist man ein alter Sack !!!
> fehlt nur noch: ''so wie Du aussiehst lassen se Dich auf jede Ü30-Party''



stimmt für einen Studenten ist man mit 30 Lenzen ein alter Sack


----------



## The Tretschwein (4. Juli 2007)

bald 40 is.......


----------



## mountainbike (4. Juli 2007)

ischgl - flachetappen, puuh!!!

@ reignman - spätestens jetzt weiß ich, da is nix für mich

@ maxa - flachpassagen hasse ich auch wie die pest


----------



## Reignman (4. Juli 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> ischgl - flachetappen, puuh!!!
> 
> @ reignman - spätestens jetzt weiß ich, da is nix für mich
> 
> @ maxa - flachpassagen hasse ich auch wie die pest



Flachetappe? schau dir mal das Profil an, mein Freund 

Ischgl liegt  in einem ungünstigen Zeitraum für mich, wir werden sehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (4. Juli 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> bald 40 is.......



und gibt es wenigstens eine grosse Party ?


----------



## maxa (4. Juli 2007)

Als Flachetappe meine ich z.B. die Mörderabfahrt von Galtür nach Ischgl.

Da wird doch Vollgas gefahren bis die Innenlager Glühen, oder die Felgen sich von den Speichen lösen. 

Dabei mach ich mir meine Beine komplett kaputt, bevor ich noch die 1500 HM durchgehenden Anstieg zur Greitspitze in Ischgl begonnen habe. 

Tretschwein lass mal hören. 
Deine Zeit und Platzierung von 2006 ist ja der Hammer.


----------



## BaSiS (4. Juli 2007)

Reignman schrieb:


> stimmt für einen Studenten ist man mit 30 Lenzen ein alter Sack


trau keinem über dreissig !!!


The Tretschwein schrieb:


> bald 40 is.......


(schneller) Opa  
aber das sind ja einige hier


Reignman schrieb:


> und gibt es wenigstens eine grosse Party ?


da siehst mal woran Männer in zunehmendem Alter denken


----------



## mountainbike (5. Juli 2007)

ich freu mich erstmal aufs salzkammergut sonntag in einer woche 

@tretschwein - hast du mich vergessen 

lg bergpeter


----------



## JeroenB (29. August 2007)

Hallo alle,

Ich gehe zum ersten Mal hier mitmachen und es ist auch mein erster Marathon in Ausland.  

Ich habe ne Frage: Sind die anstiege echt so steil wie man sagt? Ok man muss an einige Stellen schieben, aber die stücken die zu fahrbar sind, sind die richtig steil?

 Ich bin von Belgien und habe schon alle belgische Marathons (Houffamarathon, Ardennes Trophy, Raid des Hautes Fagnes,...) mit ein 11-32 Kassette und als kleinste ein 22 Kettenblad gefahren und habe niemals große Probleme gehabt. Wenn es in Oberstdorf richtig schwer ist, muss ich mich ein 11-34 Kassette kaufen oder geht es mit meine 11-32?


----------



## The Tretschwein (29. August 2007)

Das geht mit der 11-32 ganz sicher! Da wo es steil ist, hat man Asphalt.
Mehr als 20% findest da nicht. Ist eh nur steil zum Fellhorn rauf.
Ich selber habe eine 11-27 Kassette.


----------



## Hemme (29. August 2007)

JeroenB schrieb:


> Hallo alle,
> 
> Ich gehe zum ersten Mal hier mitmachen und es ist auch mein erster Marathon in Ausland.
> 
> ...



Hi,
kommt natürlich auf Deinen Trainingszustand an. Als ich in Oberstdorf letztes Jahr dabei war, kam mir der Marathon am steilsten von allen vor, die ich letzte Jahr gefahren bin. Aber stimmt, die ganzen steilen Sachen sind auf Asphalt. Mit nem 32er auf jeden Fall zu schaffen.
Auf meiner Website gibts nen Bericht von 2006 und 2005 und das dazugehörige Höhendiagramm. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja in Odorf.


----------



## JeroenB (1. September 2007)

Vielen dank für die Antworten, ich hoffe natürlich das ich genüg trainiert bin, aber das werden wir sehen am 29. September  

@ Hemme
Ich habe deine Berichten gelesen, sehr schön, kann es mich schon ein bisschen vorstellen und freue mich drauf.

Ich bin angemeldet für die Marathonstrecke und ich hoffe dass es gelingt.

Noch einmal vielen dank und bis in Oberstdorf!


----------



## speedy_j (3. September 2007)

mal noch eine kurze zwischenfrage.

wieso musste man die 400hm, letztes jahr, schieben bzw. tragen. strecke zu steil oder zu schwierig?


----------



## Hemme (3. September 2007)

Die Strasse war wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt, und die Strecke wurde auf einen Wanderweg/Steig umgeleitet. Zu steil, zu unwegsam um fahren zu können. Teilweise musste man über Wurzelstufen hochtragen, weil zu steil zum schieben.
Auf der Kompass-Karte ists der 443er. Den kannst Du teilweise nicht mal runter fahren.
Dieses Jahr sollte ja die Strasse fertig sein, und es geht wie 2005 ganz gemütlich und locker auf Asphalt hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuschelbaer8 (4. September 2007)

hi ihr





Wenn das Wetter so weiter bleibt. wird eh nur Kurzstrecke gefahren. auf dem Fellhorn liegt schon Schnee.


----------



## speedy_j (4. September 2007)

ok, danke ür die info. da kann ich ja dann doch mit dem fully anreisen.

wegen dem wetter muss man sich mal keine sorgen machen. das wird schon wieder.


----------



## JeroenB (12. September 2007)

Welche Reifen soll man hier auflegen? 
Ich habe die Wahl zwischen:

- Michelin XCR Dry
- Michelin XCR Mud
- Conti Explorer Protection

Oder gibt es bessere Reifen für diesen Marathon?


----------



## speedy_j (15. September 2007)

JeroenB schrieb:


> Welche Reifen soll man hier auflegen?
> Ich habe die Wahl zwischen:
> 
> - Michelin XCR Dry
> ...



bessere reifen gibt es sicherlich, nur da ein aussage zu treffen fällt sehr schwer.
nimm auf jeden fall etwas leichtes mit geringem rollwiederstand.
die schlammreifen kannst daheim lassen, da der boden, vom größten teil, der strecke selbst bei regen nicht gleich zur schlammhölle wird.


----------



## Bikehuber (22. September 2007)

30% der Strecke ist eh auf Teer


----------



## Reignman (27. September 2007)

Bikehuber schrieb:


> 30% der Strecke ist eh auf Teer



und 70 % Prozent auf Schnee, siehe Bilder


----------



## mountainbike (27. September 2007)

die globale erderwärmung mach um oberstdorf wohl einen bogen!!!


----------



## Reignman (27. September 2007)

mountainbike schrieb:


> die globale erderwärmung mach um oberstdorf wohl einen bogen!!!



  
ich glaube den Bogen macht es um Gesamtdeutschland, überall in Europa gibt es Rekordtemperaturen und bei uns regnet es den kompletten Sommer durch


----------



## The Tretschwein (27. September 2007)

Leider bin ich etwas kränklich und lass den MA leider wohl ganz sausen und somit meinen Platz in der Challenge.

Ich würde vorne einen 2.1er NN und hinten einen RR aufziehen, Wer übers Fellhorn will und nicht den mörder Zug hat, kann auch einen Little Albert setzen.

Klamotten? 3/4 lange wärmere Hose, Langarmtrikot. Windweste und Lange Handschuhe. Evlt dünne Überschuhe.

Ich bin mal beim Ischgl auf 2500 durch den Schnee. In dem Moment heizt der Körper derart, dass man nicht friert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikehuber (27. September 2007)

Warum tust Du hinten den Reifen mit weniger Profil drauf? Der rutscht doch bergauf eher durch? Wärs nicht andersrum sinnvoller?


----------



## The Tretschwein (27. September 2007)

ah weil du den Grip am Vorderrad brauchst. In der Kurve und beim bremsen.

Das mit dem Durchdrehen ist so ne Sache. Umso schneller und runder du fährst, desto weniger Profil brauchst du hinten. Ich meinte ja, dass der Little Albert hinten für echte Hobbyfahrer gut geeignet ist. 

Ich hab hinten nur ein 27er, dh ich kann gar nicht so langsam fahren als dass ich diese brutalen Stollen bräuchte. 
Wegen ein paar metern die ich dann mal nicht fahren kann, würde ich den höheren Rollwiderstand vom Stollenreifen nicht in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## speedy_j (27. September 2007)

damit man hinten weniger rollwiederstand hat. das durchrutschen muss man halt mit ein wenig technik ausgleichen.

ich werd vorn wie hinten nobby nic aufziehen, wobei bei der 2,1 variante hinten schon ordentlich profil weg ist. wenn ich keine lust habe, dann fahre ich einfach mit 2,4 nobbys, die jetzt schon drauf sind.


----------



## Marlstein (27. September 2007)

Auf zum zweiten mal nach O'dorf mit einem Michelin All Mountain vorne und einem RR hinten - am Besten Tubeless. Freu mich schon auf gute Konkurrenz und der Wetterbericht ist auch OK. Ich war übrigens auch 2006 in Ischgl und da hat man den Trail mit der Motocross vom Schnee befreit. War höllisch witzig bei 10 cm Schnee zu fahren. 

Hat jemand von euch Leute an der Strecke. Habe leider keine Möglichkeit mich so zusätzlich zu versorgen. Würde mich freuen wenn ihr euch für einen armen Ösi erbarmt


----------



## speedy_j (28. September 2007)

soeben gelesen:

ES WIRD NUR DIE KURZSTRECKE GEFAHREN!!!!

oben liegen 20cm neuschnee....schade eigentlich


offiziell:www.mtb-marathon.de


----------



## The Tretschwein (28. September 2007)

dacht ich mir fast.
Die Langstrecke wäre kein Rennen mehr gewesen, sondern eine Rally, Expedition.
Temperaturen unter Null und Nässe! Perfekt.

Warum starten nicht alle um 10Uhr statt um 8:30.
So früh hat es mal so 5 Grad in Ozdorf. Möglich, dass es so früh noch etwas regnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimmersatt (29. September 2007)

ein paar Bilder hab ich gemacht... ich habe weder Lust noch Laune den Dienstleistern das Wasser abzugraben und kann/will auch nicht alle ablichten 

aber nachfragen kost nix und nachdem der eine oder andre hier mitfährt oder jemand kennt... @Tretschwein: zb deinen Kollegen hier





mehr dann im Lauf des Abends bzw. der nächsten Tage...


----------



## The Tretschwein (29. September 2007)

ah da wird er sich aber freuen.
Wäre heute wieder gut drauf gewesen. Bin 4 stunden gefahren. War wieder ok. Wusste halt nicht obs Sinn macht wenn die Mandeln noch etwas weh tun.

Gibts schon ergebnisse?
Wetter war wohl ok?


----------



## Timberwolf (29. September 2007)

@nimmersatt: Dachte ich mir doch, dass du dich bestimmt auch irgendwo dort rumtreibst, ist ja schließlich fast vor deiner Haustüre  

Vielleicht hast du mich erwischt: Nr. 277


The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Wetter war wohl ok?


Anfangs ziemlich frisch und Wolken, der ganze Boden gut durchnässt. Das Wetter wurde immer besser, im Ziel dann herrlich Sonnenschein


----------



## The Tretschwein (29. September 2007)

hm aber ich fands auch zu kurz. 2:40h und ich hÃ¤tte 45â¬ + Sprit zahlen mÃ¼ssen.
Ohne Kanzelwand hat mir der Reiz gefehlt.


----------



## nimmersatt (29. September 2007)

Timberwolf schrieb:


> @nimmersatt: Dachte ich mir doch, dass du dich bestimmt auch irgendwo dort rumtreibst, ist ja schließlich fast vor deiner Haustüre
> 
> Vielleicht hast du mich erwischt: Nr. 277
> 
> Anfangs ziemlich frisch und Wolken, der ganze Boden gut durchnässt. Das Wetter wurde immer besser, im Ziel dann herrlich Sonnenschein



ach du auch hier?
hab dir grad im tour forum schon ne pm geschrieben, hab da schon ein paar Bildchen...


----------



## Marlstein (29. September 2007)

He Jungs, war trotz der Verkürzung eine tolle Veranstaltung. Fand die Strecke wieder mal anspruchsvoll, speziell bei dem hohen Tempo. Nur die Kuh******* war nicht so angenehm. Wäre lieber auch die Kanzelwand hoch, das liegt mir auf jeden Fall besser. Hab nach dem ersten Anstieg die Gruppe reisen lassen müssen. Schade.

Ergebnisse sind schon online.


----------



## Marlstein (29. September 2007)

He nimmersatt gibts von mir auch bilder STr. 19


----------



## nimmersatt (29. September 2007)

Marlstein schrieb:


> He nimmersatt gibts von mir auch bilder STr. 19



hab ich  
dauert noch ein bisschen...

hab festgestellt dass meine Bilder (mit 1200 Breite abgespeichert) hier in der Galerie automatisch und leider verlustbehaftet auf 1024 verkleinert werden

für grösser/original dann bitte fragen (sind ursprünglich 8MP)


----------



## Stucka (29. September 2007)

War trotz "nur" Kurzstrecke ein richtiges geiles Rennen. Oberstdorf hat´s schon in sich. Strecke für das Scheiss-Wetter die letzten Tage absolut ok. Nächstes Jahr Jubiläum: 10 Jahre MTB-Marathon Oberstdorf! 347 Finisher. Anscheinend haben sich doch relativ viele entschieden, nicht zu Fahren, obwohl sie gemeldet hatten. Ist natürlich für die Veranstalter auch nicht so der Brüller. Wenn jetzt wieder - wie zu Beginn - der Veranstalter für die immerhin stolzen 35 Euro noch ein attraktives Fahrergeschenk abdrückt, lohnt sich Oberstdorf allemal.


----------



## maxa (29. September 2007)

Für die Kurzstrecke war auch mir die An-Rückfahrt von je gut 2 Std. zu lang. 
Dann noch 45 Öcken abdrücken, nein danke.

Trotzdem Glückwunsch an alle die dabei waren und durchgefahren sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimmersatt (29. September 2007)

die ersten sind drin...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/12654

ja, das liebe Wetter, deswegen hab ich da keinen Bock mehr, früher war die reguläre Anmeldefrist bis kurz vor dem Marathon, da konnt man es eher abschätzen
ich hatt nach der Nebel und Schneestapferei 2001 und dem Frostrennen 2002 (das erste nur Kurzstrecke) keine Lust mehr auf die Wetterlotterie


----------



## boile (1. Oktober 2007)

Huhu nimmersatt!
hab grad mal deine bilder durchgeschaut, hab mich leider nicht entdeckt :-( klar, du kannst ja auch nicht alle knipsen... aber falls doch was hast: war das mädel mit der nr. 72. die bilder von dein-lauf.de von mir sind nämlich ziemlich fürchterlich geworden, find ich.
liebe grüße!


----------



## speedy_j (1. Oktober 2007)

na ja, so super war der marathon nun auch wieder nicht.

muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich nur bis km 17 gekommen bin und dann auf anraten eines arztes ins krankenhaus fuhr.

sehr schade fand ich die strassenstücke bergab und das vorgeschriebene bergabschiebestück nach der seealpe. so etwas muss nicht sein, denn es gibt nunmal leute, die bei solchen kniffeligen sachen ihren spaß haben.

was mir auch aufgefallen ist, waren die fehlenden infoschilder am morgen zum anreisen. keiner konnt mir sagen, wo ich parken kann und ob ich die kostenpflichtigen parkplätze an dem tag frei nutzen kann. sowas kann man mit wenig aufwand umgehen.

ansonsten war es ok und es stand auch gut publikum an der strecke.


----------



## BaSiS (1. Oktober 2007)

leider hat halt der wichtigste Teil der Strecke gefehlt

ich hätte eigentlich eine Schlechtwettervariante erwartet, schliesslich ist Schnee im September keine Ausnahme, z.B. 2 mal die kleine Runde


----------



## Marlstein (4. Oktober 2007)

Tolle Fotos von mir. Ich konnte den 12. Platz schaffen. Leider fehlte dir Power für mein TOP 10 Ziel. Deine Fotos sind super. Kann ich mir die Kopieren? Würde mich freuen dein OK zu bekommen.

LG
Armin


----------



## synos (2. Oktober 2008)

.


----------

